# Lake Ontario Identification



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know if the picture focus is adequate, but a month ago I caught this fish among a bunch of round gobies in shallow water of a harbour. I don't recognize it and I can't find any online identification keys.

cheers


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

bump


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't know, that's a tough one. Perhaps a mud minnow?

















I made my guess from looking at this webpage about minnows in Ontario:
http://www.fishontario.com/articles/Ontari...fish/index.html


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

looks like a johnny darter


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

bassfisherman said:


> looks like a johnny darter
> [snapback]1187860[/snapback]​


Hmmm...could be. We need a better pic of the fins.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

tks for the posts, I'm really disappointed my pics didn't turn out better... next time I'll hold it close to the ground. those are the only three I took. I searched on that virginia website visually and found the picture of the logperch. It's my best bet given my memory and the pictures.

Logperch link


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

Log perch? Never heard of that fish before - but it definitely looks like a match.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

It Is definitly a log perch (_Percina caprodes_). Very cool fish


----------

